# Sumps, holes...i'm confused



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am looking to buy a tank that has 2 holes drilled, both on the side, one near the top, one near the bottom. How do I set this up with a sump? I somewhat understand how sumps work but I am confused as to how to set this tank up without flooding my house. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I am looking to buy a tank that has 2 holes drilled, both on the side, one near the top, one near the bottom. How do I set this up with a sump? I somewhat understand how sumps work but I am confused as to how to set this tank up without flooding my house.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Are you planning on a tank with 3 viewing sides? If you are, I would recommend you drill 3 holes on the non viewing side. 2 holes will act as a drain 'herbie method' and one would be your return line. Silicone a overflow in place to hide the plumbing. A locline can connect to your return and hang over the overflow back into the tank.

What size is the tank and sump going to be? You won't flood anything as long as you plan it all properly. Don't worry, we're here to guide you through it.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks gucci, I plan to have the front and the non-drilled side as a viewing side. Size of tank is 100 gallons and sump is 40 gallons. It's on a metal stand and I plan to build a wooden frame around the original metal stand, to hide the underside of the tank, the side with the drilled holes and a canopy.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Peninsula Style tanks are are more common when it comes to salt water. Is there a particular reason you prefer to drill the side instead of somewhere on the back panel?

I find that it's a little harder resale wise for side drilled tank. Might be something worth considering as well.

This is for freshwater right?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am planning to buy this tank used. I don't plan on getting rid of it either and yes it is for freshwater. Any websites I should check out to get more info on setting up drilled tanks and sumps without making my house into a swimming pool?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I know you don't plan on ever selling it but sometimes you never know.

Anyways...

http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html

That's a great place to start learning about sumps. In your case, I would go with a wet/dry sump.

Since your tank is already drilled in that configuration, you can still work with it. I would create a full syphon drain with the bottom drilled hole and the top hole as a backup. Your return lines can come from behind the tank. It's hard to design something without being able to see what I'm working with .

Give the site a read first and fire away when you have more specific questions and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------

